# Creative ways to wear srunched hair?



## MajorityRules (Sep 1, 2009)

I'll get straight to the point. My hair looks best scrunched. Which is fine by me, but wearing it everyday like that with my bags pinned back gets boring real fast. So i'm trying to find a way to jazz it up a bit? my hair is usually to the nape of my neck, when it's scrunched it's about chin length. So what are some ways i can wear scrunched hair? maybe a ponytail type deal?


----------



## Annelle (Sep 1, 2009)

One thing i've kind of been doing lately is either a half tail or a full tail, and kind of pulling it so that it "falls" up (the bottom of the pony tail is pointing towards my bangs instead of falling to my neck), and then use a bunch of bobby pins to hold it there. (When I did this with super long hair, it would kind of waterfall back down again, but now it just kind of stays up since my hair is shoulder length now.)

Or take bits, twist them up and bobby pin them at the base for a crazy kind of up-do.

You can also take pieces near your forehead and twist it towards the back of your head kind of like a crown. (or a couple braids)


----------

